# What do you think of this treat?



## Madjukes (Jul 1, 2012)

I've been using pupperoni and BilJac liver bites as treats...what do you think of this treat? Reviews from petsmart say dogs think this is worth its weight in gold.

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Pedigree-Marrobone-Cheese-Flavor-treats/dp/B0040UY9EY[/ame]


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I personally don't like any of the three treats you listed. I prefer to use cheese, dehydrated meat products, cooked meats, natural hotdogs, and homemade treats. Basically, natural, high-value foods without all the crap.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I for sure wouldn't give the pupperoni - can you say solid chemicals? - or the marrow bones - nothing healthy in it. Stick with treats that are more food related and less chemical related.


----------



## Madjukes (Jul 1, 2012)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> I personally don't like any of the three treats you listed. I prefer to use cheese, dehydrated meat products, cooked meats, natural hotdogs, and homemade treats. Basically, natural, high-value foods without all the crap.


The problem with cheese and hotdogs is that cheese is a dairy product and gives my dog the runs and hotdogs are really unhealthy unless you give only a little bit. Why don't you like pupperoni? The ingredients look very good (compared to other treats). Same with BilJacs Liver treats.


Pupperoni- Beef, Meat by-products, soy grits, sugar, liver, bacon, salt, etc etc.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Madjukes said:


> The problem with cheese and hotdogs is that cheese is a dairy product and gives my dog the runs and hotdogs are really unhealthy unless you give only a little bit. Why don't you like pupperoni? The ingredients look very good (compared to other treats). Same with BilJacs Liver treats.
> 
> 
> Pupperoni- Beef, Meat by-products, soy grits, sugar, liver, bacon, salt, etc etc.


You are glossing over the sugar, salt, nitrates, and gallons of propylene glycol they dump in there to keep them soft and moist. Ugh. I get the creeps even touching them; hotdogs are nowhere near as unhealthy as these things are. If you want the prepackaged treats, you can try the Wellness Well Bites. They don't have the chemicals, are soft without the greasiness, and aren't made in China.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I just found these treats that are available in a few stores. They are really great in that they are all natural, and some organic. They are very easy to break apart into very small pieces for training and dogs seem to really go crazy for them (at least my pup does!) 
Here's a link to their website, they're called Plato treats:
Plato Pet Treats


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Elaine said:


> You are glossing over the sugar, salt, nitrates, and gallons of propylene glycol they dump in there to keep them soft and moist. Ugh. I get the creeps even touching them; hotdogs are nowhere near as unhealthy as these things are. If you want the prepackaged treats, you can try the Wellness Well Bites. They don't have the chemicals, are soft without the greasiness, and aren't made in China.


This^ and: http://www.allpetnaturals.net/ever-wondered-whats-inside-a-pup-peroni-stick/

And I mentioned natural hot dogs (naturally cured, all beef- wayyyyyy less crap than puperoni). Even so if you don't like the cheese and hot dogs I mentioned, I also gave you a few other suggestions.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

I've heard Zukes are pretty nifty for some folks: Zukes Mini Naturals – Dog Training Treats, The Perfect Training Treat for Dogs

They're pretty pricy, though. I also just use 'human foods', a chicken bologna chopped up into little squares is high-value crack to my kids. A hotdog cut into slices and nuked till its hard is what I use in the ring for conformation; smells great and doesn't disintegrate if you hold bait in your mouth (delicious for the handler too, lol!). At Premier my mentor and I got three packs of hot dogs. Between our five dogs and ourselves we polished off all the packs in two days. 

I wouldn't feel right putting anything from a petstore shelf in my mouth, and since I spit bait it just wouldn't work for me.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Honestly, when it comes to treats I'm not that picky. Maybe a bit hypocritical since I really try to do right by her with kibbles, but as far as just fun treats (since she doesn't get them often) she can have anything not made in China. Sasha didn't like the marrow bones though; she prefers her treats a little softer. She'll eat them, but she's not as excited about them, which makes me believe they don't taste that great as she is basically a living, breathing, garbage disposal, not picky at all. 

Now for training treats I use either Zukes Mini Naturals – Dog Training Treats, The Perfect Training Treat for Dogs, or another brand that similar but I can't remember the name, or I'll cook up some chicken and cube it, or occasionally liver, or I'll take hamburger meat and I'll roll it into tiny balls and cook it, etc.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i use Fruitables, Newman's Own, Trader Joe's, Blue Buffalo,
Zukes, Buddy Biscuits, Liver Bits, Vitalchoice, home made.
i'll use any of the natural or organic treats.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Ingredient definitions’ that varieties of Bil Jac or Pup-Peroni contain: 
**BHA:*Butylated Hydroxyanisole — A preservative: Is a human carcinogen or cancer-causing agent! According to the National Institute of Health, BHA in the diet has been found to consistently produce certain types of tumors in laboratory animals. BHA enhanced stomach and urinary bladder carcinogenesis. Causes squamous-cell carcinomas in stomachs. Cancers of this type are among the most lethal and fastest acting.
_**Meat by-Products:*_ The FDA determined this ingredient to be a probable source of pentobarbital, a lethal drug used to euthanize animals. This pet food/pet treat ingredient more than likely contains rendered euthanized companion animals and the lethal drug used to kill them.
**Propylene Glycol**: *is a second cousin to ethylene glycol, which is *ANTIFREEZE!* *According to Dr. Wendell Belfield, DVM, states that propylene glycol (a pet food ingredient closely related to anti-freeze) causes destruction of red blood cells.* According to Kevin Woodward in the book “Veterinary Pharmacovigilance,” *propylene glycol is toxic to dogs, cats, horses, cattle and other animals. *
**Chicken By-Product Meal:* These are ground parts from poultry carcasses such as feet, heads, *feathers*, intestines, necks and undeveloped eggs and *can* *include any rendered materials including cancerous and diseased tissues. *Basically, any part left over or not for human consumption, including USDA rejected chickens!
**Soy Grits: **Soy is an estrogenic and can wreak havoc on your dog’s endocrine system. Soy contains a natural chemical that mimics estrogen, the female hormone. Cheap filler left over from the human food chain. No nutritional value.*
_**RED #40:*_From Center For Science In The Public Interest: _“Red 40, the most-widely used dye, may accelerate the appearance of immune-system tumors in mice. The dye causes hypersensitivity (allergy-like) reactions in a small number of consumers and might trigger hyperactivity in children. Considering the safety questions and its non-essentiality, Red 40 should be excluded from foods unless and until new tests clearly demonstrate its safety.”_
**High Fructose Corn Syrup:* *This is sugar! *
**Artificial Peanut Butter Flavor:*_*Ingredients: *_*Propylene glycol **(see definition above)*_,_ water, natural and artificial flavor. Per:Watkins Official Home Business Opportunity Web Site
**Banana Flavoring*: *Ingredients:* Water, *propylene glycol** (definition above),* alcohol (24%), artificial flavor, tartrazine/FD&C *yellow No. 5,* sunset *yellow FCF/FD&C yellow No. 6.  From the Center for Science in the Public Interest (CSPI): **“Yellow #5: May be contaminated with such cancer-causing substances as benzidine and 4-aminobiphenyl (or chemicals that the body converts to those substances). Yellow #6: From CSPI: “Yellow 6 caused adrenal tumors in animals. *
_**Onions:*_*Highly toxic to dogs/cats. Kills red blood cells. Leads to anemia, weakness and breathing issues.*
**Copper Sulfate:* *Copper sulfate is registered for use as a weed seed treatment, for treatment of tree wounds, for control of fungi and fungal/bacterial slimes occurring in wood, and in water systems, including sewer pumps and force mains, pulp and paper mills, cooling towers and spray ponds.*


----------

